# Call of Duty Peeps?



## ashesc212 (Apr 29, 2009)

Does anyone play Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare or World at War? ...just curious...Chris and I play them all the time....all our PS3 games are shooters lol.


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 29, 2009)

no one? no couch potatoes here?


----------



## ColdThirst (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm 360


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 30, 2009)

i play both on 360


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 30, 2009)

360 here. but im a stf4 beast


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 30, 2009)

awe shucks! anyone on PS3?


----------



## jmiles50 (Apr 30, 2009)

Na man, I'm on 360!


----------



## DaRealJoker (Apr 30, 2009)

I play but PC only, although I do have it for 360, I never touched it once lol. My lil bro has em now. Anyone else a PC gamer? Burnout or H.A.W.X?


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Apr 30, 2009)

I got it for PS3. I play COD4 modern warfare but I'm always on socom confrontation cause I have a clan on there.


----------



## KSTAR (Apr 30, 2009)

im on C.O.D for xbox....so if anyone wants round up...look for KSTAR86


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 30, 2009)

BOOSTFEEN said:


> I got it for PS3. I play COD4 modern warfare but I'm always on socom confrontation cause I have a clan on there.



That's cool! We both use both Chuey518 (he's on this forum too: Chuey) and Ashes930, so if you see us on hit us up! What's your PSN sn?

As far as Socom goes, we bought that when it first came out and Chris was all disappointed (before that he had been a Socom addict). He didn't like the new game play and all the gliches and how it has a new maker.

I'm jealous of all the Xbox peeps here! You guys should play together!


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Apr 30, 2009)

ashesc212 said:


> BOOSTFEEN said:
> 
> 
> > I got it for PS3. I play COD4 modern warfare but I'm always on socom confrontation cause I have a clan on there.
> ...



My PSN SN is BOOSTFEEN if you see me request me as a friend. I hardly play call of duty 4 but if I'm on ill look for you guys and if your on socom as well.


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Apr 30, 2009)

KSTAR said:


> im on C.O.D for xbox....so if anyone wants round up...look for KSTAR86



You don't wanna round up KSTAR you don't wanna get your throat slicced like a piece of turkey BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!. Come get some Captain Salty Pepper N.....


----------



## CuriousTegu760 (Apr 30, 2009)

im a xbox person to 

gamertag: x BLUEZY x

hit me up if you want to play


----------



## KSTAR (Apr 30, 2009)

Well first off for those people that don't know what were talking about it's a game called call of duty and if you don't gave no more bullets in your gun you can UAE your knife to stab your enemies and that's what BOOSTFEEN is talking about and yes I play call if duty for 360 sorry guys but I'm looking to get a ps3 now just so I can put out BOOSTFEEN every round he plays LOL since he thinks he can beat me but it's all fun...for anyone on 360 request me my tag is KSTAR86


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (May 1, 2009)

KSTAR said:


> Well first off for those people that don't know what were talking about it's a game called call of duty and if you don't gave no more bullets in your gun you can UAE your knife to stab your enemies and that's what BOOSTFEEN is talking about and yes I play call if duty for 360 sorry guys but I'm looking to get a ps3 now just so I can put out BOOSTFEEN every round he plays LOL since he thinks he can beat me but it's all fun...for anyone on 360 request me my tag is KSTAR86



LOL yea I won't have to knife you cause ill run out of bullets when you catch them with your FACE!!! N UR FACE Captain Salty Pepper N***!!!


----------



## KSTAR (May 1, 2009)

lol dude you need alot of practice before you tango with the KSTAR...and im not a expert but i know what i can do...maybe you should drop that boring socom game and play a real game like call of duty...lol :-D


----------



## EG6 (May 1, 2009)

woow this seems 2 b a challenge goin on


----------



## KSTAR (May 1, 2009)

Come on Eg6 you know the EK9 gets down on call of duty.... 8) :-D Im all NA ( Natrually aspirated) i dont need (BOOST)...LOLOL :-D


----------



## EG6 (May 1, 2009)

Lol..o man that's a good 1...u wish man...keep dreaming


----------



## ZEKE (May 1, 2009)

if anyone wants to add me on 360 my gamer tag is: H4KUN4 M4T4T4


----------



## ashesc212 (May 2, 2009)

KSTAR said:


> lol dude you need alot of practice before you tango with the KSTAR...and im not a expert but i know what i can do...maybe you should drop that boring socom game and play a real game like call of duty...lol :-D



LOL You guys are too funny! 

You definitely need to get a PS3 and BOOSTFEEN, COD is where it's at!



Anyone have COD: World at War?


----------



## KSTAR (May 2, 2009)

ashesc has me thinking about getting a ps3 man so we can all battle...and you know what that means...BOOSTFEEN is going down....G36c and red dot sight will be your worst nightmare dude!!! muuwahhhh (evil laugh) :lol:


----------



## EG6 (May 2, 2009)

o man kstar u all talk...im down n ready 2 go


----------



## KSTAR (May 2, 2009)

yo EG6 you dont want none of this...you and BOOSTFEEN can tag team while i roll alone and still win


----------



## Wooly (May 2, 2009)

I play COD4 and Gears 2 on 360, but I play COD5 on PS3.

360 Gamertag: BigWooly123

PS3 PSN: BigWooly123


----------



## EG6 (May 3, 2009)

Kstar I don't tag team...I can hold my own I take both of u guys..


----------



## Jer723 (May 3, 2009)

hey guys, i think bobby should add a trash talk section on the forum, what do you think? . . . lol!


----------



## ashesc212 (May 4, 2009)

LOL - I'll take all 3 of u at once!!!!!!!

:butt 

Jer - you play?


----------



## EG6 (May 4, 2009)

hahahaha....o man...its going down..


----------



## KSTAR (May 4, 2009)

hey ashesc212 you know what...ima be around a ps3 this up coming thursday and if your home and i can get in contact with you through like aim or something its gonna be me and you...i wanna see what you got... :twisted: because right now this is what im doing :rasp


----------



## Jer723 (May 4, 2009)

yea i play, but once in a blue moon, ive been more interested in my tegu than video games for the past month, lol


----------



## ashesc212 (May 4, 2009)

KSTAR said:


> hey ashesc212 you know what...ima be around a ps3 this up coming thursday and if your home and i can get in contact with you through like aim or something its gonna be me and you...i wanna see what you got... :twisted: because right now this is what im doing :rasp



LOL - it's on! 

Ps. .. Sorry I missed you on AIM.

Jer723 - what's your PSN name or are you on xbox?


----------



## Wooly (May 5, 2009)

What's everyone's k/d ratio on COD4? Mines 1.44 right now. And its like 1.27 on COD5 I think..


----------



## Jer723 (May 5, 2009)

im on ps3 but i havent gotten online yet i used to be an xbox live freak! well at least until i sold my xbox 360. lol ill see if i have time to do it today, ive been so busy.


----------



## EG6 (May 5, 2009)

o man..the day is almost here....2 more days..lol..kstar,boostfeen and ashesc212 hope u guys are ready...cause im gonna destroy all 3..haha


----------



## ashesc212 (May 5, 2009)

Jer723 said:


> im on ps3 but i havent gotten online yet i used to be an xbox live freak! well at least until i sold my xbox 360. lol ill see if i have time to do it today, ive been so busy.



Hurry up!!!!!!!!!!! :mrgreen: 



EG6 said:


> o man..the day is almost here....2 more days..lol..kstar,boostfeen and ashesc212 hope u guys are ready...cause im gonna destroy all 3..haha



Wait - so you do have it on PS3? What is your PSN name!?!


----------



## KSTAR (May 5, 2009)

Hey I'm on xbox so I can't play until Thursday so be online so I can im you and let you know when ima get on so you can lose!!!! LOL it's on ashesc! :roon


----------



## EG6 (May 5, 2009)

lol...o man..this is gonna b great..IM SO EXCITED..lol


----------



## ashesc212 (May 5, 2009)

KSTAR said:


> Hey I'm on xbox so I can't play until Thursday so be online so I can im you and let you know when ima get on so you can lose!!!! LOL it's on ashesc! :roon



I'll clear my schedule lol...

any idea of what time? Is Boostfeen playing too? How bout you EG?


----------



## Zelera (May 5, 2009)

I also play both cods on ps3
mostly cod4 tho.


----------



## KSTAR (May 5, 2009)

ummm i dont know really around what time but were gonna be on around the same time so when i find out ill let you know...just make sure you check your pms through out the day on thursday or if your on aim ill be on all day to so we can all link up through there...i hope your ready... :mrgreen:


----------



## EG6 (May 5, 2009)

im ready..lol


----------



## ashesc212 (May 5, 2009)

Zelera said:


> I also play both xxx on ps3
> mostly cod4 tho.



Cool - what's your name (if you wanna play sometime!)



KSTAR said:


> ummm i dont know really around what time but were gonna be on around the same time so when i find out ill let you know...just make sure you check your pms through out the day on thursday or if your on aim ill be on all day to so we can all link up through there...i hope your ready... :mrgreen:



sounds good


----------



## ashesc212 (May 5, 2009)

EG6 said:


> im ready..lol


 

you still haven't told us your psn online id lol


----------



## EG6 (May 11, 2009)

wut happen?


no1 isnt going at this anymore?


----------



## ashesc212 (May 14, 2009)

EG6 said:


> wut happen?
> 
> 
> no1 isnt going at this anymore?




...not sure myself...


----------



## EG6 (May 15, 2009)

come on ppl...there gotta b some more cod heads man..


----------



## reptilerookie (May 15, 2009)

i play cod4 and worlds at war on xbox 360 but right now microsoft has my xbox their fixin it and im about to buy a p3 just for socom my brotherin law is hooked like to the point hes about to be divorced we should start a clan TEGU lol


----------



## Kharnifex (May 18, 2009)

My xbox broke, if i ever get it fixxe4d i'd playt world at war, you can add me, i'm KHARN420

one of my homeboys plays world at war religously. you can add him his gamertag is ROSCODOG707T 

he's a great guy to play games with. he's online a lot. has a lot of fun and is mature. a pleasure to play against and with.

just tell him dj sent you.


----------



## Lovestegus (Aug 6, 2009)

I play COD MW on 360. If anyone wants to add me just send a request to "Le Necrophagous"... I usually play team deathmatch or mercenaries, sometime headquarters... Usually always go positive in kills. Been getting 20+ kills in single digits with deaths lately...

Can't wait for MW 2... It's going to ROCK!


----------



## Dom3rd (Aug 6, 2009)

I play [email protected] on my PS3


----------



## Dom3rd (Aug 6, 2009)

oh yeah and my name is the same on there as on here


----------



## detra26 (Aug 19, 2009)

i have cod 4 4 the ps3

whats your gamertag


----------



## cabral (Aug 20, 2009)

im in ps3 
i have modern warfare
its great


----------



## Zelera (Aug 20, 2009)

I got cod:world at war for ps3 mostly play zombies tho.


----------



## simon021 (Aug 21, 2009)

I play world at war zombies all the time. I never play any other mode so I'm still level 1, but I could care less. I have so much fun with zombies that it's all I ever do.

look for me! diggs021 on the 360!


----------



## ExplicitViper (Aug 21, 2009)

PC Gamer here. Steam ID - ExplicitViper

hit me up if your a PC gamer like me


----------



## bjorntobywylde (Aug 31, 2009)

i play world at war on ps3, heres my addy, bjorntobywylde


----------



## tracyanderson777 (Aug 31, 2009)

ya i play cod 5 waw on xbox

gamertag:TRACY5176

Hit me up


----------



## detra26 (Oct 10, 2009)

i have cod 4 and 5 for the ps3 and am on frequently

my psn is
kippay_luv
hit me up if u want to play


----------



## TanMan57 (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh dang whos ready to get smacked on cod4? My 360 tag is OoPR3MOoO. Theres no zeros in it


----------

